# Las Paz and the Baja



## TravlinMoe (Dec 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I am looking to visit Las Paz and the area to find a full time home. I am finding it difficult getting feedback and a I would like to hire someone to help me tour around and find a rental home.

I am also look to meet and chat with other expats in the area. 

Any takers?

Thanks,
Maurice


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TravlinMoe said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am looking to visit Las Paz and the area to find a full time home. I am finding it difficult getting feedback and a I would like to hire someone to help me tour around and find a rental home.
> 
> ...


Hi Maurice, that's La Paz, there's only one!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would contact 2 or 3 real estate offices or check large markets bulletin boards...

Hi Maurice, that's La Paz, there's only one!


La Paz, Bolivia
La Paz, Philipines 
La Paz, Argentina
La Paz, Spain 
La Paz, BCS, Mexico


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

I believe the reference was to:

las = the (plural form of la, feminine)

La Paz and not Las Paz



Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> I believe the reference was to:
> 
> las = the (plural form of la, feminine)
> 
> ...


You've got it!


----------

